# &%34=?aarrgghh!!!!"·$"%&·$



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been quiet for a while

we moved a few weeks ago

love the new place - just across the road really from the old one but so much better (and cheaper!!)

so we contacted the internet company a few weeks in advance

5 weeks later they still hadn't done anything despite many many phone calls

so we cancelled & went with another company who promised a landline & internet within a week

we got the landline within days & the internet was supposed to be on early this week

yesterday the OH rang to ask them when it would be on

'next week' came the reply

it's apparently beyond their control - movistar/telefonica have to do the installation - OH was a bit annoyed

the girl on the other end of the phone hung up on him

so he's now very annoyed


after 7 years we should have known better & just gone with 
movistar/telefonica in the first place - at least to get the installation sorted


so that's what we have now done - they promise we'll be online by Friday


so watch this space.................................



in the meantime I have had to suffer the hardship of using the wifi in a bar


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hey!
Long time no see!
Glad you're pleased with the new place. Get the coffee in and sit back for a read


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

missin' you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You're cursed you are! I seem to remember it happened to you before

Never mind, you'll be sorted soon


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

...any chance you can name and shame ? - I went out for alternative telecomms quotes just yesterday to the usual 3 alternatives being peddled in the Marina Alta area - it would be nice to know who to avoid !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ...any chance you can name and shame ? - I went out for alternative telecomms quotes just yesterday to the usual 3 alternatives being peddled in the Marina Alta area - it would be nice to know who to avoid !


I think it's all down to Movistar delaying doing the installations, whichever company you choose. They like to make it as difficult and awkward as possible to go with any other supplier.

We switched to Jazztel a year ago (40% cheaper) and Telefonica (as they were then) cut off our internet within seconds of being notified, leaving us to wait four days till the Jazztel router arrived in the post. They phoned us up five or six times a week for a month afterwards trying to tempt us back.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think it's all down to Movistar delaying doing the installations, whichever company you choose. They like to make it as difficult and awkward as possible to go with any other supplier.
> 
> We switched to Jazztel a year ago (40% cheaper) and Telefonica (as they were then) cut off our internet within seconds of being notified, leaving us to wait four days till the Jazztel router arrived in the post. They phoned us up five or six times a week for a month afterwards trying to tempt us back.


yes, that is what is happening - they are all blaming movistar for delaying the installation


update from yesterday - they movistar guy basically lied (according to his supervisor) & shouldn't have told us they could install by Friday - & they can't

as soon as the vodafone shop is open we are off there to get a dongle & arrange for them to do the ADSL whenever they can


djfwells - I really don't want to name & shame publicly, but will by PM if anyone wants to know


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that is what is happening - they are all blaming movistar for delaying the installation
> 
> 
> update from yesterday - they movistar guy basically lied (according to his supervisor) & shouldn't have told us they could install by Friday - & they can't
> ...


Vodaphone internet is instantaneous afaik. It uses the same TF lines of course. All they do is give you a dongle which you use until your land line internet is up and running, so in theory you lose no access. Theoretically.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dongles are getting better though aren't they? Anybody else using one?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm spending just over 100 Euros per month for mobile / ADSL / Landline and am seriously considering cancelling the lot and just holing up to work out of the WIFI bar next door to my daughters school while she's in class. What I save in money, aswell as time and petrol in not doing all the school run's should add up !


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've been quiet for a while
> 
> we moved a few weeks ago
> 
> ...



Grrrrr! No wonder the world is full of so many Grumpies!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Vodaphone internet is instantaneous afaik. It uses the same TF lines of course. All they do is give you a dongle which you use until your land line internet is up and running, so in theory you lose no access. Theoretically.


picked up the dongle yesterday afternoon



> *Alcalaina * Dongles are getting better though aren't they? Anybody else using one?


this is slow compared to what we will need on a permanent basis



but at least we're online!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> picked up the dongle yesterday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, that´s no good! I suppose it´s OK if you are travelling and just want to check your email, but you can do this on a phone these days. We get between 4 and 5 with Jazztel; the contract is for 6 Mb but they never deliver what they promise, The Telefonica contract was for 10 Mb, but we rarely got more than 3 or 4.

We´ve come a long way since the old dial-up modems though. I wonder how we´ll be communicating in 10 years time?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ooh, that´s no good! I suppose it´s OK if you are travelling and just want to check your email, but you can do this on a phone these days. We get between 4 and 5 with Jazztel; the contract is for 6 Mb but they never deliver what they promise, The Telefonica contract was for 10 Mb, but we rarely got more than 3 or 4.
> 
> We´ve come a long way since the old dial-up modems though. I wonder how we´ll be communicating in 10 years time?


yes, I remember dial-up 

speed rather better this afternoon - & that has always been my main issue with dongles - the really erratic service

still, it will do for a while


----------

